# big sky Montana



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

God Damn! I have a new favorite place. The accessibility to intense steep terrain is awesome, gladed terrain is awesome, decent beginner and intermediate terrain. huge area and amazing side and back country all over the place. here's a shot from the moonlight side. My sons venue for competition tomorrow.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice, Argo! A friend was there this season...he texted me from there to put Big Sky on my bucket list. Glades + that shot just sealed it.

Good luck to Matthew!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll post more pictures through the weekend. Probably the steepest lift access in the US we have ridden. Trees are beautiful and well kept without all the deadfall knee snapping shit we have in CO. definitely should be a bucket list place for the avid rider


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent. Looking forward to seeing more.

Someone from work has a log cabin styled mountain house in MT. Can't recall the town but they're nearest to Bridger as the crow flies (about a 1.5h drive around a mountain though); perhaps they're close to Big Sky...wheels spinning...thank you Argo!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow :bowdown:


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got a few days here next season through a powder alliance deal... drove through last summer and have been stoked to check it out since then. Can't wait to plan a trip next season, the resort looks massive


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Argo! That's some awesome looking terrain! Big Sky has been on my bucket list pretty much since the beginning as it's actually one of the "sister" resorts to Boyne here in MI. I have it saved as a Fav on my On the Snow app. along with Vail & a few others. (...Guess I just like torturing myself checking on all the epic POW I'm missing!) :laugh:

I hear a lot of talk and hype about BS from the resort here, mostly about the lack of crowds 'n' such, but _your_ description has it sounding like "Gnar-vana!!"  it's definitely on my To Be Ridden list. :thumbsup:



-edit-
.... actually I'm packed and about to head out the door for three days of warm, slushy spring shit at Boyne right now. Sort of depressing after those pics n vid! :laugh: . Wishing your boy the best of luck on the competition! :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

MT is rad there i said it


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

My mom spent a week there last month. Said it was amazing and she has skied just about everywhere. We are already planning a trip next season. Her friend is also member of the golf club and they get fresh track days, 1 hour before general open time.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

so for a vacation, big sky > Jackson hole?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't been to Big Sky and Bridger since the winter of '96-'97 when a friend worked at one of the fancy lodges at Big Sky. They had great terrain then, but it looks like they have opened even more since then. 

Bridger Bowl is also fantastic and not far away. As I recall Bridger was 30 min. north of Bozeman and Big Sky was about an hour south. Bozeman is a great town, too! 

Why do I live in New England again?!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> so for a vacation, big sky > Jackson hole?


 this season JH got about 3 times the snowfall of BigSky, and the terrain available lift serviced at BigSky cannot compare. lots of factors otherwise, but overall its got to be Jackson


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> this season JH got about 3 times the snowfall of BigSky, and the terrain available lift serviced at BigSky cannot compare. lots of factors otherwise, but overall its got to be Jackson


what about cost of lodging and lift tickets? ANYWHERE I go is going to be infinity times better than here, but since its probably gonna be just me, I'm gonna skimp. makes it easier to sell to mom's and I don't need as fancy of amenities since I'll actually be riding. 

I've been leaning towards copper but then I got real excited about the j hole. so many options...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> this season JH got about 3 times the snowfall of BigSky, and the terrain available lift serviced at BigSky cannot compare. lots of factors otherwise, but overall its got to be Jackson


I disagree. The upper mtn terrain has the win in big sky. I would take big sky over Jackson, I was at Jackson a few tines this year during storms. I will say that both are amazing places overall and both have a required base stay unless you wanna drive. Bboth have huge terrain compared to other US resorts. Big sky has alot less people. Here is a shot from today. You can see the size of this area, Matthew is on the run in the tighter shot... You can barely see the powder plume in the wider shot...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

STOP TELLING PEOPLE

Argo is lying, these are Colorado pics. Nothing to see here.



codzilla said:


> I've got a few days here next season through a powder alliance deal... drove through last summer and have been stoked to check it out since then. Can't wait to plan a trip next season, the resort looks massive


Powder Alliance doesn't have Big Sky. Boyne Resorts (Crystal) passholders get 50% off though. Boyne sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

POV from his run yesterday.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet Man! Just plain Sweet!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice vid/run by your son Argo,goodluck on his comp.:thumbsup: his what age?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL.
Just figuring out the epicness of montana?

How about those lift lines compared to vail?????

Thats reason enough to spend a few days at Big sky...:yahoo:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like shark tooth central. I know I would find that one rock and blow a hole in my base.


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

jtg said:


> STOP TELLING PEOPLE
> 
> Argo is lying, these are Colorado pics. Nothing to see here.
> 
> ...



ah that's right. bummer, I finally switched my pass for next season to Stevens from Crystal and never used the Boyne discount elsewhere. Yeah, F Boyne


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Championships done. Time to freeride the next couple days in Montana and Utah. Super tough conditions today, I would.not have wanted to be those kids on that ridge waiting 4 hours to drop. I'll post video later.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> POV from his run yesterday.





Argo said:


> Championships done. Time to freeride the next couple days in Montana and Utah. Super tough conditions today, I would.not have wanted to be those kids on that ridge waiting 4 hours to drop. I'll post video later.
> 
> View attachment 44777
> 
> ...


That was fun POV to watch and great still shot! Nice job, Matthew, congrats!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looked hard to find a run to avoid rocks. Huge rocks or little snow?
Congrats!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Huge rocks and way steeper than the video looks....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I noticed this year in particular that the Gorpro cameras (probably due to the fish eye lens) distort slopes and makes them look no where as steep as they really are... 

I've seen other videos and pics of the chutes at Big Sky and they really ARE steep.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope this works. First 90 seconds or so is to get a perspective of the conditions. there was an hour hike Along a ridge that was probably 3' wide at most to het to the start. it will broadcast tonight at 6pm mountain time on Subaru Freeride Series I think they only show top 3 of each group.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice video, Argo, looks like he had some nice powder once he dropped out of that nasty wind


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that looked grueling, hardcore test of riding and endurance


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It was fun to watch my kid on a broadcast seen by a couple hundred thousand people. Here's a screen shot from right before his drop.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cool for Mathew! Obviously a very proud Papa! :thumbsup:
That ridgeline looked wicked in that wind.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

That hike is usually the scariest part, especially in high wind and low visibility. It's always worth it, though. At least now there are ropes in some of the more exposed spots. I love this mountain.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm interesting, just noticed that my season pass for out local mtn also covers Big Ski. 

I'm having season passes for the family next yr as well, so maybe a week long trip is in order for next yr.......


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Argo one word on the Video…. Smokin


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the vids, makes time go much faster at work


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

stillz said:


> That hike is usually the scariest part, especially in high wind and low visibility. It's always worth it, though. At least now there are ropes in some of the more exposed spots. I love this mountain.


Definitely our new favorite. The ropes were cool but they were pretty low to the ground and placed in strange places. :dunno: The hike was the worst part but would do it every day for sure. The terrain there is amazing. :eusa_clap:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just finished my season at Big Sky yesterday(19th) and had a blast! My neighbors son had an extra pass for working there as an instructor and invited me to ride with his dad,mom,and his girlfriend:thumbsup: Rode the Tram for the first time and went down the Liberty bowl(his mom was not skiing the chutes).He gave us the Tour of the Mountain and it's freaking Huge!! acquiring Moonlight basin made it the biggest skiing resort in America. I will definitely going back next season despite the Lift ticket price,it's worth it.


----------

